
Ask HN: Twitter bots are really bad for Twitter? - haidrali
I have been working on a platform to create twitter bots where user can create their twitter bots with help of few clicks i.e. define keyword, define retweet policy, define favourite policy, define reply etc But I have this impression that people consider twitter bots as SPAM. Do you people really think that twitter bots are just for spamming purposes and bad for twitter existance  ?<p>Is there any useful purpose of creating twitter bots ?<p>Thanks
======
mstolpm
You have started working on this platform, so I'd like to return the question
to you: Do _you_ see any useful purpose of creating twitter bots?

If so: Try focussing on these useful bots and try to minimize the misuse of
your platform for spamming. If not: Ask yourself if you want to support
spammers and dubios online marketing / growth hacking dudes.

One of the problems I see with your question is the missing definition of a
"twitter bot" and its operations/features: If your bots mainly retweet and
autofollow based on keywords/tags, not "quality", the impressing of spamming
can arise fast. If you're for example providing a platform for creating
service chat bots that are triggered by users interested in a fast response,
your bots may be recognized as a valuable service.

~~~
haidrali
I agree with you thoughts now I am thinking of turning bots for customer
service i.e. automatic short replies in response of tweets and private
messages.

Thanks

